
New Grads: Consider Becoming Project Managers - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/06/22/new-grads-consider-becoming-project-managers/
======
dexwiz
Please no. I have had many project managers and the worst have always been new
grads. PM is largely political, and they don’t teach that in schools. Instead
you have an essentially a child running the show who thinks they will be the
next Zuckerberg if they launch their product just right. They are some of the
worst offenders when it comes to regurgitating pop psych/business management
articles, but lack the context that comes with experience.

I won’t join a team if a PM is a new grad. Maybe there are some great young
PMs out there, but I find them to largely be egotistical children.

